# Speedtimer for Android



## x-colo-x (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi all,
Recently I've been playing with Android. I developed a new timer and published it on the Play Store.
So, here is Speedtimer for Android:






Features:
-1 millisecond precision timer (it shows centiseconds);
-Possibility ti add penalities (DNF and +2);
-Scrambles for 2x2-7x7 cubes;
-Scrambles for Megaminx, Pyraminx, Rubik's Clock and Square-1;
-Scrambles for 3Bld, 4Bld, 5Bld and 3OH;
-Green and red lights for feedback;
-Times history for each puzzle;
-Statistics with best/worst solve and averages and means;
-Possibility to share single times and averages;
-Battery saver.
-Landscape mode for tablets

Speedtimer is available in two versions; they offer the same functions. The free version has advertise and the paid one is ads-free.

Links on Play Store:
Free version (with ads)
Paid version

Hope you like it!

Update:
*Now support all version of Android above 2.1*


----------



## Stefan (Sep 15, 2013)

x-colo-x said:


> -1 millisecond precision timer;



Where? I only see centiseconds.


----------



## Erik (Sep 15, 2013)

Just tried it quickly. First thoughts:

Not bad at all! Its fast and intuitive. Its nice that it saves the session of different puzzles.

Some feedback on things to improve imho.
- it takes too long to delete your time:
1. go to history
2. click solve
3. click delete
4. click the (yes I am sure to delete) button
- average of 100 is missing in statistics (I personally really like those)
- a session for OH or BLD would be nice as well (you'd just have to add 2 more 3x3 puzzle options and call them OH and BLD)
- too bad its paid, but that's up to you. At least the ads are only on the bottom of the screen


----------



## TheJCube (Sep 15, 2013)

I will post my thoughts soon, but I found a bug.

When I put it to 5x5, the scramble shows both a 5x5 scramble and a 6x6 scramble (Samsung Galaxy S4, Android 4.2.2)


----------



## x-colo-x (Sep 15, 2013)

I updated the timer and added support for all Android version above 2.1. Update will be available soon.




Stefan said:


> Where? I only see centiseconds.


My fault. Actually times are registered with that precision but it shows only centiseconds.



Erik said:


> Just tried it quickly. First thoughts:
> 
> Not bad at all! Its fast and intuitive. Its nice that it saves the session of different puzzles.
> 
> ...


Average of 100 show up when you reach 100 solves, scroll the list if you don't see them.
I'll find an easier way to delete times; now I added 3/4/5bld and oh.
For the paid version.. When you come in Italy for an open I offer you a coffee, an Espresso here costs like that 




TheJCube said:


> I will post my thoughts soon, but I found a bug.
> 
> When I put it to 5x5, the scramble shows both a 5x5 scramble and a 6x6 scramble (Samsung Galaxy S4, Android 4.2.2)


Thanks! I fixed it.


----------



## danfresh666 (Sep 15, 2013)

I tried a session avg of 5 with fake numbers and came with thoses solves (0.99) , 5.68, 5.72, 5.70, (15.xx)
Average of 5 was 5.70 but session average was 6.xx  It is supposed to be the same thing. Beside this, it will be my new main android speedcube app


----------



## xEdox (Sep 16, 2013)

in the average of 5, the best and the worst time are not considered... in the session average they are


----------



## Erik (Sep 16, 2013)

x-colo-x said:


> I updated the timer and added support for all Android version above 2.1. Update will be available soon.
> 
> Average of 100 show up when you reach 100 solves, scroll the list if you don't see them.
> I'll find an easier way to delete times; now I added 3/4/5bld and oh.
> ...



Ah I must have missed the scrolling option, sweet . I've been looking for an alternative to JJ-timer for a while now (bugs in average calculation).


----------



## x-colo-x (Sep 17, 2013)

danfresh666 said:


> I tried a session avg of 5 with fake numbers and came with thoses solves (0.99) , 5.68, 5.72, 5.70, (15.xx)
> Average of 5 was 5.70 but session average was 6.xx  It is supposed to be the same thing. Beside this, it will be my new main android speedcube app


I exclude DNFs and calculate the average of the other times. Is it correct? 
Should I consider DNFs and remove best and worst times?

However, I've just added Square-1


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 17, 2013)

x-colo-x said:


> I exclude DNFs and calculate the average of the other times. Is it correct?
> Should I consider DNFs and remove best and worst times?



I like it the way qqtimer does it. It takes away the best 5% and worst 5% iirc. So to get an avg100 DNF you'll have to get at least 6 DNF's.


----------



## x-colo-x (Sep 19, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> I like it the way qqtimer does it. It takes away the best 5% and worst 5% iirc. So to get an avg100 DNF you'll have to get at least 6 DNF's.



Ok, next week I'll work on that and on WCA inspection.

For now in 1.05 update I added landscape support for tablets


----------



## Username (Sep 22, 2013)

This is now my favourite timer for Android, Thanks!


----------



## Thenio (Sep 22, 2013)

Why do you remove New Clock Notation 2013 ??
BTW Is it possible to connect Stackmat Timer to Mobile Phone ?? ( it may be stupid question but I want to know it xD)


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 23, 2013)

So Far I have not seen any problems with it scrambles good and it works well.


----------



## Username (Sep 23, 2013)

Thenio said:


> Why do you remove New Clock Notation 2013 ??



Because the new WCA notation is horrible


----------



## Me (Sep 23, 2013)

Finally, an Android timer that also looks good! I commend you.


----------



## sub20cuber (Sep 23, 2013)

with the new update the 4x4 scrambles went weird etc. R2 W' F2 W W2 U2 R F2 W' W


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 23, 2013)

sub20cuber said:


> with the new update the 4x4 scrambles went weird etc. R2 W' F2 W W2 U2 R F2 W' W



I think your thinking of another timer called Tap Timer this one http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...r-The-Next-Best-Speed-Solving-App-for-Android


----------



## x-colo-x (Oct 2, 2013)

Thenio said:


> Why do you remove New Clock Notation 2013 ??
> BTW Is it possible to connect Stackmat Timer to Mobile Phone ?? ( it may be stupid question but I want to know it xD)


Because it is horrible

For stackmat I don't know, I already thought about that.. maybe I'll try.


----------



## x-colo-x (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi!

I released a new update with some new features:
General improvement of performances
New Settings page
Added WCA inspection
Added personalization
Now you can change colors
Now you can change timing options
Various bugfixes
New logo
Added landscape mode

As I did a lot of changes there might be some bug; in case let me know!


----------



## Username (Oct 5, 2013)

Could you add a beep at 8 and 12 seconds of inspection? Or is it even possible?

Also, White background would be awesome (With black text obviously)


----------



## Username (Oct 5, 2013)

Sorry, double post (I think this needs it)

Bug: Doing a first solve of a session does not come into the session stats, and after resetting the session the delete last time, DNF and +2 buttons are weird.


----------



## x-colo-x (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, fixed. Next release should start rolling out in an hour.

Now I'm a little busy; when i have time, I'll add white background and beeps in wca inspection.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Nov 2, 2013)

Just tried your timer, everything is perfect, good job. Just 1 thing... there are no Square-1 scrambles even though the description mentions so. Also, only 1 line of every scramble is shown with an ellipsis. I'm not able to scramble anything except 2x2 and Pyraminx this way. Please fix. Android 2.3.6 user here.


----------

